# Where do u guys shop for sling shots?



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

Any websites u can recommend to browse would be great.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Our Vendors' Forums are as good as it gets.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I totally agree with Henry, the vendors in this Forum


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Our builders are top shelf.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The vendors in this Forum have donated countless hours of instructional videos on every aspect involved with slingshots. I’m sure you will be completely satisfied with any of these vendors. I’m glad you brought this subject up, so that others will know. For one reason or another there are those who would rather not ask questions, which is fine. Looking forward to seeing more of your post


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually get mine from piles of trash and brush trimmings on the curb.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

flipgun said:


> I usually get mine from piles of trash and brush trimmings on the curb.


me to


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Just stick around here for a while and you will learn more about slingshots and where to get them then you ever though possible.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Years ago, I came across some cool videos on flat band slingshots, thought "wow!", and subsequently started making my own with birch plywood using common tools.

Delve into the magical world of this forum, where slingshots rule supreme, and you'll soon acquire the knowledge you are seeking to obtain.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Years ago, I came across some cool videos on flat band slingshots, thought "wow!", and subsequently started making my own with birch plywood using common tools.
> 
> Delve into the magical world of this forum, where slingshots rule supreme, and you'll soon acquire the knowledge you are seeking to obtain.


Grasshopper.


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Just grab a branch and a pocket knife and get carving


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Funny that everyone says the vender S as that is the best answer to promote the site.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

There are several websites but here are some I have purchased from.

https://simple-shot.com/

http://pocketpredator.com/

https://proshotcatapults.com/

https://j5slingshots.com/author/joeyj5/ ( Joey makes custom slingshots. Also find him on facebook)

https://www.dankung.com/outdoor-products/field_category/dankung-has-best-slingshots?ici=menu

https://trade.onloon.net/?shopId=1497417766388


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

www.thewoods/getoutside.now


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

The ones here are all good .


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I get mine from the canopy


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Performance Catapults 
Dan Hood 
Simple Shot
Bunnybuster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Funny that everyone says the vender S as that is the best answer to promote the site.


I don't see anything wrong with that...... there are some fantastic craftsman on this site, with variety from basic naturals to as fancy as you can imagine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

flipgun said:


> I usually get mine from piles of trash and brush trimmings on the curb.


Hahaha...
I have been known to unstack and restack s brush pile, too.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > I usually get mine from piles of trash and brush trimmings on the curb.
> ...


same here............gotta dig for the gold, lol.


----------



## pinguinu01 (Mar 15, 2019)

I really like Chinese slingshots.

There are some fantastic Chinese slingshots sold on Aliexpress.

I bought about 20-30 slingshots from Aliexpress in the past 2 years.

Another 5-10 from ebay auctions, only auctions because the prices are higher than Aliexpress.

Ebay slingshots represent about 10% of what you can find on Aliexpress are about 50% more expensive.

Most of the slingshots I buy on Aliexpress would cost several times more for the same quality if I were to buy them in the *tiny* slingshot industry existing in the Western world (USA, UK, etc).


----------

